# Which student reaction is worse?



## yisoo (Dec 19, 2019)

Run free and dive into the sky. Hear the wind crying out its prayer Why are we so ashamed to be alive? Break the chains and the freedom's ours to take...


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Went for the 'need more info' part, because hating the teacher can go towards extremes that would make 'misbehaving' only a minor issue.


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby (Apr 11, 2013)

It's worse to hate someone who doesn't deserve it. And in your example, the teacher isn't a bad person, nor have they done anything wrong. (My type is ISFJ, by the way).

That being said, I really, really, *really* hated it when kids acted up in class when I was still in school. It wasn't cool or cute. I used to always think about those kids, "Just shut up, sit down, and do your work!!!"


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Back in school I never liked it when kids misbehaved in class because it distracted me and I began to feel bad for the teacher. So I'd consider that the worst.


I mean, you can hate the teacher all you want but as long as you keep it to yourself it's not going to bother me or the class. Of course it's different if the hate gets so bad they become destructive like murdering the teacher or doing a school shooting. That would be worse in that context, but that's an extreme scenario.


----------

